# Some advice



## J.M (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m looking to start bjj but I have pins and plates in my ankle after a pretty bad break when I was 17 I’m 22 now but still get pains as you do from surgery was wondering how I would fair in holds ect. And if anyone has been through it and has advice


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2019)

Please check with a doctor first before you give it a try, not a bunch of nameless faceless web warriors with little or no medical background


----------



## jobo (Aug 21, 2019)

J.M said:


> I’m looking to start bjj but I have pins and plates in my ankle after a pretty bad break when I was 17 I’m 22 now but still get pains as you do from surgery was wondering how I would fair in holds ect. And if anyone has been through it and has advice


You'll be fine as long as they are not twisting your ankle


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 21, 2019)

J.M said:


> I’m looking to start bjj but I have pins and plates in my ankle after a pretty bad break when I was 17 I’m 22 now but still get pains as you do from surgery was wondering how I would fair in holds ect. And if anyone has been through it and has advice


Check with a doctor first and if you do train tap early even before the ankle starts to hurt, you don't extra respect for being a hero and holding on. Most will just think you're silly for doing that. Tap early live to roll another day


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 21, 2019)

As most everyone is going to say check with you doctor. Unless there are extenuating circumstances the bone(s) around pins & plates are supposed to grow back even stronger. So they say anyway. 
I have a pretty messed up leg with 8 plates, forget how many pins, cadaver ligaments and tendons, muscle and bone graphs. There are plates on the Talus, Tibia, & Fibula near the ankle joint. The ankle is very limited in motion but considering the condition it was in, it does surprisingly good. It doesn't do very well with jumping/pounding/stomping. It would not do well in a joint lock and has never gotten the full range of motion back.  
There are long plates near the knee joint and the base of the knee 12° out of place. My accident happened in 2001 and I still feel them if I move a certain way. Weather definitely plays a factor. It has never felt fully stable. I lost a chunk of calf/shin muscle which could have something to do with it. 
I have pins/plates in other limbs which I never feel or am even aware they are there. No pain at all and just as strong as before. These were non-displaced breaks. FWIW. No pain at all and just as strong as before. 
So all that said, I feel it has a lot to do with where the plates are and how bad the original injury was.


----------



## J.M (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the advice think I will check with a doctor but from what’s been said I can’t see me having a problem next step just to get started not been in a gym for a few years so should be fun


----------

